# Cooking black fin??



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Brought back 5 blackfin tuna form the rigs and have never cooked this fish. Any suggestions?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I like to roll it in seesame seed and searin sesame oil.

Claydoo sears his in some kind of oriental paste.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh yea, great catch! Did you get any YFT?


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

They were there but we could not get a hook in any of them.:reallycrying


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

1st How did you cut or clean them? In steaks or fillet'd it?


----------



## gatord96 (Oct 25, 2007)

we caught 3 at the edge Saturday and just quit because we were tired. I cut them just under the pec fin and bleed them in the fish box with lots of ice and then fillet them. Seared some that night with olive oil and sesame seeds for @ 20 seconds on each side and loaded them with pepper....dropped them in some soy sauce and wasabi......oh lord!!!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Never ate them fillet'd. I will have to try one. Cut into steaks, the ones I have cooked have been good. 

QUESTION? , was the fillet like a YFT or is thier a blood line in it? I know I will see when I do it but was just wondering.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught one this morning, and yes, the filets have a thin blood line in them.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

We fillet them after bleeding and icing of course. You need to cut the blood line out of the fish before cooking. Make sure the fillets are about 1 1/2" thick. Not too thick or it will be hard to get them rare enough and too thin they will cook all the way through very quickly. I like garlic, salt, course pepper, lemonand grill for about 2-3 min on each side. That will leave it still med-rare. I do want to try something new with it if we catch another and go the oriental style flavoring w/ wassabe, I love that stuff!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

just like you would a yellowfin. season to taste. instead of putting mine flat-side down on a hto skillet, i actually (my fillets are roughly triangular) cook them on each side of the triangle for just a couple seconds. makes for a beautiful medallion filet raw as hell on the inside yet seared on the outside. make sure to put a bit of olive oil in the skillet.


----------



## bayou bandit (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know if this time of year would be the best for this recipe, but it is GREAT on a hot summer evening. I like to fillet the BFT, and rub some spices into the meat. I then take a small bowl and mix up a slurry of orange juice and brown sugar. Dab some of the slurry onto the meat with a brush and slap the fillets on the grill. Baste it with the slurry everytime you flip it. Cooking time depends on the size, but it won't take long. 

Enjoy


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

The BFT has a blood line down the center of the filet, just skin out the fileet, cut it lengthwise down the blood line and trim it all off, and your left with 2 "loins" although of course much smaller than a YFT loin. Slice that puppy into mini 1 1/2" or so steaks, and yummy!

Its always better to cut across the grain, not with, andthe meat will be much tenderer that way, and fall apart in your mouth.

I rub "Hokan" brand (spelling?) shezuan paste on them liberally, comes in a lil jar, its thick, not a sause. Let it sit half hour or longer and get yer cast iron skillet blazin hot with a touch of oil, and sear!!!! Then slice in thin strips!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

BY THE WAY!! I OFFICIALLY OFFER MY SELF TO RIDE ALONG ON YOUR RIG TRIP WITH MY TUNA GUN IN THE PICTURE AND WILL GLADLY JUMP IN AND SPEAR THE YFT IF THEY ARE NOT BITING!!!! IT IS 4 BANDS WITH A BREAK AWAY LINE TO ATACH TO FLOATS, OR THE BOAT, AND I SHOOT, YOU WRANGLE THAT BEAST UP!!!!!

YFT BABY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Clay I don't know if I like the PImpin outfit or the King Neptune look on all your recent posts.oke


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

You guys are disgusting me! Blackfin are not good to eat at all! 

They taste terrible and are full of mercury, give them to me and I will do you a favor and dispose of them.  

Like everyone said man just remove the bloodlines and seare on a hot skillet and dip into a mixture of soy sauce and wassabi!:letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/19/2007)*just like you would a yellowfin. season to taste. instead of putting mine flat-side down on a hto skillet, i actually (my fillets are roughly triangular) cook them on each side of the triangle for just a couple seconds. makes for a beautiful medallion filet raw as hell on the inside yet seared on the outside. make sure to put a bit of olive oil in the skillet.


Dang, that sounds good.


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, so two Saturday's ago we got a BFT. I tried blackening some last Sun, very tasty but I slightly over cooked it. After reading this post the other day I decided to thaw some. Tonight, I stopped by the big blue dollar store and picked up some Wasabi (looked for some of Clay's stuff but couldn't find any). Came home seasoned with a little ground black pepper, garlic powder, Tony's, and basil. Got the Olive oil heating and started the rice. Threw in skillet and seared. Below is what itlooked like, all I can say is WOW. Added a little Soy, and Wasabi. Dang, tried the wossey and although not bad the soy and wasabi was awesome. BFT although maybe not YFT is down right tasty.










After about 5 min.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa Duckhunter! I love the empty plate pic!

My wife gets that paste at Winn DIxie. In the ethnic section by chinese, mexican, and oriental.

If rarer meat doesnt bother you, try doin it a lil rarer than that, it is that much more tenderer. Is that a real word? tenderer?

Now I'm hungry


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I just ate one, seared in olive oil and spices... MMMMM I am so addicted now! I HAVE TO CATCH MORE! Anybody need an extra to the rigs or edge, give me a shout!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh...whorin yerself out like that...should be ashamed...

By the way, duckhunter, heres a pic of kinda how rare.










That aint bft, though, its Redneckious Tuna, also known as Jack crevalle. Don't knock it till you try it!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay, I'm not ashamed to call myself a "tuna whore" as long as it gets me my fix!:letsdrink


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you kidding me?? the sharks won't even take Jack C. 

but you have me on the drooling side. looks terrific. Now fessup. Really??


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Swear to god! The actual jack crevalle picture is in my photo gallery! And to protevt the rights of the innocent, I will say no names, but another forum meber, who does a LOT of tuna fishin, tried it, and his exwife and son, and the son and ex finished off the rest of the plate!

It taste actually almost kinda "beefy", like rare prime rib, and a cross with tuna.

If I catch another I'm eatin it again!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

You can also buy the wasabi powder and make your own paste - here's a tip for making a great dipping sauce when you don't have wasabi. Take a tin of Coleman's yellow mustard - the powdered stuff. Put a couple small spoons of it in a small bowl, slowly mix in a little cold water until it becomes a thick liquid (like gravy). Now, cover the bowl with a smallplate, and let it sit. Just before you're ready to eat, add the paste to soy sauce just like wasabi and stir it in well. Careful - the longer you let it sit covered, the hotter it becomes. Make a great "traditional"dipping sauce for sashimi or cooked tuna

Now you can add your wasabi paste directly to the fish, add a slice of pickled ginger and some shredded daikon root, then dip it in this sauce. You've heard of those foods supposed to "put hair on your chest"?,......well, this will take the hair off.

Also - if you like sashimi or raw/rare tuna, you may want to try to make "poke" (pronounced pokey), which is marinated raw cubes of tuna with spices and usually some type of seaweed. Here's a pretty good recipe - you may have a tough time finding the inamone (kukui nuts):<BLOCKQUOTE><H3>Straight Hawaiian-Style Inamona Poke</H3>*1 pound very fresh raw aku, ahi or other fish, in bite-sized cubes 

1/2 cup chopped limu kohu (red seaweed) (I also like Ogo - which is crunchy purple seaweed)

1 teaspoon inamona (roasted, crushed kukui nut) 

1 red chile pepper, minced 

Salt to taste* </BLOCKQUOTE>

Rinse and chop limu. Combine all ingredients. Makes 12 1/4-cup servings.

Here's another:<H2>INGREDIENTS</H2><UL><LI>2 pounds fresh tuna steaks, cubed <LI>1 cup soy sauce <LI>3/4 cup chopped green onions <LI>2 tablespoons sesame oil <LI>1 tablespoon toasted sesame seeds <LI>1 tablespoon crushed red pepper (optional) <LI>2 tablespoons finely chopped macadamia nuts </LI>[/list]<DIV id=floatbox><DIV id=floatboxpadding><DIV id=recipeactionbox><DIV class=raised><B class=top><B class=b1>[/B]<B class=b2>[/B]<B class=b3>[/B]<B class=b4>[/B][/B]<DIV class=boxcontent><DIV id=recipeactionboxheader>

DIRECTIONS</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV class="recipe centercontent" style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0pt; MARGIN: 0pt 0pt 15px 8px">
<LI>In a medium size non-reactive bowl, combine Ahi, soy sauce, green onions, sesame oil, sesame seeds, chili pepper, and macadamia nuts; mix well. Refrigerate at least 2 hours before serving.</LI>
</DIV>

Once you try it, you'll be hooked.



Ed


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And on that I used a hotIndian curry paste.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man Ed that sounds GOOD! I love that seaweed salad you can et at Joe Patties, with the sesame oil in it? Never thought of marinated raw tuna in it! Gonna try that! thanx


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks, I'm gonna be cooking some more up on Friday, for my hillbilly brother back in Arkansas. I'll definately go more rare. Stuff cooks up super fast. Yall, have a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Can anyone say SASHIMI take the loin out and thiny slice it then dip it COLD RAW in a mixture of wasabi and soy sauce. This is the best!!!! Or get a sushi mat and rce and invent a new "Suchi Roll" to serve to your friends. It is not hard to do. Just add the things you like to the roll and no one will even know it is RAW TUNA


----------



## Bones (Oct 17, 2007)

I cooked up some tonight that a friend caught and it was gooood. I gave the triangle shaped pieces a heavy covering of coarse ground black pepper and seared them in some peanut oil. 

For a topping I mixed up a couple tablespoons of soy sauce, 4-5 tablespoons of honey, and added 1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon freshminced ginger. Warm it up and allow it to reduce just a bit. Drizzle over fish or put on the side.

I first had the sauce on Yellowfin up in VA. Never got the recipie but after experimenting, this is pretty close. Just adjust for taste, I like it a bit sweeter and usually add more honey.


----------

